# Marriage Going Down the Drain



## beccablue (Nov 2, 2010)

my marriage is going down the drain and my husband is not doing a thing about it he cause the disasters in are relationship , goes out and comes home the next day , are sex life is horrible and we dont have kids all i get is an excuess all the time im sick of it and i get regected about 90% of the time . and he wants to know why im always down . and lately he starting to get very mean with his language and grabin my arm and squeezing it really tight , iv been with him for almost 10 years and married for 3 yrs in dec he never been like this and now it becoming common what do i do :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He doesn't come home until the next day. Where do you think he is and what is he doing. He rejects you and your sex life is bad. Sounds like another woman may have your husbands attention.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

If you don't have kids, you don't have a problem. Walk.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Try to get him to sit down and quietly talk to him and ask him whats wrong, then tell him if he does not come up with a bloody good answer you are off and mean it.


----------



## inthemiddle (Nov 4, 2010)

If I were you, I would leave. I realize that you have been together for a long time and leaving may sound scary and heartbreaking especially if it didn't start out like that but it sounds to me like this is escalating to where you could get hurt. If you feel safe, try to talk to him about getting help for your marriage. You said he's getting mean with his language which suggests emotional abuse. The person you love shouldn't make you feel bad. You cannot fix your marriage by yourself. If he won't make an effort you owe it to yourself to be happy and that may mean starting fresh.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

Counseling
relationship books
pray
divorce


----------

